# check your yards!



## Kathy (Nov 9, 2006)

Just a reminder to all in California to check your yards for harmful mushrooms looming in the grass. Seems neezers love them and they can hurt them badly.


----------



## Leslie (Feb 28, 2007)

Kathy~ I've been out picking the last few mornings. Tori doesn't seem to interested in them, but I'm not taking any chances. Thanks for the reminder, though.


----------



## juliav (Nov 21, 2006)

Thanks for the heads up.


----------



## Sheri (Oct 11, 2008)

They're not just in California! I've been raising a bumper crop every year here in the Pacific Northwest! When I go around the yard everyday or two cleaning up dog doo I just scoop up the mushrooms, too.

Sheri


----------



## Gracie's Mom (Sep 7, 2007)

We had some nasty ones this year in our yard - you could smell them 3 feet away. I'm sure they were poisonous and boy do they grow fast!!!! It is scary to think what they would do to our little guys!! Thanks for the reminder.


----------



## ivyagogo (Sep 11, 2007)

We have gillions of mushrooms in our yard. Gryff doesn't bother with them. The worst we have are called stinkhorns. They are so foul. My whole yard smells like fungus. We call it our penis-farm and here's why:



















They start in the ground as these weird egg things and they grow from there. Apparently, you can dig these up and fry them. Supposedly, they taste like fish. However, the full grown things smell really bad and attract flies. The flies spread the spores and soon enough, you have a penis-farm like I do.










I have dug up hundreds of these things over the summer. Everytime I wake up, there are more of them. It is infuriating.

We also get this wonderful thing called "dog vomit slime mold". It starts as a little teaspoon sized mold, then practically overnight explodes. It is really gross










We also get tons of varieties of other mushrooms as well. I keep saying that I'd like to get a book so I can identify them. Not to eat, of course, but just for fun.


----------



## good buddy (Feb 20, 2007)

Ivy, you get some really gross, but interesting stuff!! :laugh:

I get at least three different kinds of 'shrooms in the yard and I am in a hurry to get them up daily when I do the poop clean-up!

Sheri, you only have to poo-pick up every couple days?????? Lucky you!! I have a poo-eater in the midst, so immediate pick up is a priority!


----------



## Kathy (Nov 9, 2006)

Ivy,
I have never seen mushrooms like those, but then I am not an expert on them either. The ones we found in my daughters yard look like a leaf laying on the ground and being fall and many leaves, very unsuspecting to say the least. So my advise is to look twice!!!


----------



## Sheri (Oct 11, 2008)

Ivy: Eeewwwww! Glad my mushrooms aren't nearly that bad! But, they are interesting, as long as they are in YOUR yard! Ha!

Christy: Yeah, I guess I'm lucky with Tucker, too! He almost always goes at the very edge of the yard, against the fence so it's easy to find. And, as far as I'm aware, he doesn't eat it. Yuck! Cross my fingers!

Sheri


----------



## ivyagogo (Sep 11, 2007)

Those are just one of many, many varieties I have. I also get these huge white mushrooms (about 6 inches in diameter) that I know are edible, but I don't eat them. I like to pluck them out of the ground and hurl them across the street. They explode when they hit the ground.


----------



## Lilly's mom (Aug 10, 2007)

Ivy thanks for the laugh. Your ah "farm" item is quite unique. ound:ound: Now the dog vomit is a little to visual for me. uke: uke:


----------



## mellowbo (Aug 12, 2007)

Ugg, we've had them all summer and try to stay on top on them. (no pun intended), lol.
The dogs haven't seemed interested though, thank goodness. We even have them growing in the astroturf!!
Does anyone know how to get RID of them for good???
Carole


----------



## ivyagogo (Sep 11, 2007)

I wish. There doesn't seem to be any way to get rid of them for good. I just shovel them up and throw them out several times over the course of the summer. They are so nasty.


----------



## good buddy (Feb 20, 2007)

mellowbo said:


> Does anyone know how to get RID of them for good???
> Carole


no.  But since they are a fungus I would think you can spread them.....fungal infections are very contagious right? I try to get them ASAP, try to get them FULLY out and don't touch anything else....then into the trash can they go. :bathbaby:


----------



## Gracie's Mom (Sep 7, 2007)

Ivy - We have something in our backyard that resembles your stinkhorn. They smell awful!! Maybe they are stinkhorns. Do yours have like a wet stuff at the top? If you touch ours - they are very wet and messy. That is where the nasty smell comes from. If we have a hose - we can actually rinse off the nasty stuff.


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

Ugh! I found one perfect mushroom (looks like a large version of the button mushrooms in the grocery store) last week, so I pulled it up and threw it away. Now, I am finding a new crop out there every morning. I think mine are all coming from the batch of mulch I bought this year. Unfortunately, they are right in the dogs favorite potty area. Fortunately, I keep it cleaned up so I spot them right away. I just have to be diligent about getting out there BEFORE the dogs get out and pick them carefully.

Carole, the only way I know to get rid of mushrooms is to pick them straight up out of the ground so you don't shake any spores loose. It is hard to get rid of mushrooms , but it is VERY easy to spread them. My grandfather used to go out and kick them or mow them over and didn't know why they were spreading so fast. LOL By the way, the younger you pick them, the less chance of them spreading. When they mature, most mushrooms release the spores on their own.


----------



## RikiDaisyDixie (Apr 15, 2008)

*Ivy, thanks for the good laugh*

Oh Ivy you are so right! And what a hoot. And so anatomically correct! LOL

Now this Southern California gal doesn't have shrooms but gray footed dogs who are still itching after those darn fires. The soot is all over everything and I cannot believe what I was in the hoover! Usually it is a little dirt and lots of hair. This time it was a little hair and lots and lots of soot!

Riki is still chewing on his feet which he has never done! Daisy is itching all over. I'm glad the fires are over...seems some young folks had a bon fire they thought was out...and the ashes spread all over and viola a huge mess.

If a dog ate a mushroom that you can eat, would it be harmful to them...like if they got into beef and mushrooms?

Anyway, I guess it is better to keep them eating their healthy raw diet from New Zealand...made from Brush Tail...some cute animal I don't even want to know about...but they love it and it is good for them.


----------

